

Jpm4j - just another package manager for Java - dangravell
http://jpm4j.org/

======
mullr
The home page is _really_ unclear; all of the explanatory text means basically
nothing. The key question of "how is this different from maven" should be
answered very obviously.

I think I figured it out: this is for installing java-based command line
programs. Neat!

